# Unsubscribing from threads



## EZ (Jun 28, 2004)

For some reason, I seem to have lost privelege to unsubscribe from threads. Message to the effect that I don't have authorization to do that. Started a few days ago.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

EZ said:


> For some reason, I seem to have lost privelege to unsubscribe from threads. Message to the effect that I don't have authorization to do that. Started a few days ago.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks.


Ed,
I have an idea and it should have been fixed by now.

When did you donate to SOTW? Two days ago.
There are some fringe benefits for the contributors which I am going to finalize and post little bit later.

In your situation: When recording your donation in your user profile, I accidentally ticked an other box, too. Thanks for notifying me,
- Harri


----------



## EZ (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks, Harri - I look forward to finding out the additional benefits. Will there be silver, gold, and platinum levels of contribution with increasing levels of benefits?

Problem solved - thanks!


----------

